# [OCN Labs] NobleChairs Icon Review by Duality92



## Duality92

up.


----------



## stangflyer

Nice review!


----------



## speed_demon

I was expecting a higher price point after reading the review. Looks like a comfy and well built product!


----------



## Duality92

stangflyer said:


> Nice review!


Thanks! 



speed_demon said:


> I was expecting a higher price point after reading the review. Looks like a comfy and well built product!


I know right?!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Good review! I love the diamond stitch!


----------



## Duality92

Peter Nixeus said:


> Good review! I love the diamond stitch!


Thanks Peter!

The stitching is definitely super nice on these chairs.


----------



## KCDC

I've had one for about a year now and love the back support support being a taller guy. One of the few at this price point that doesn't have the racecar aesthetic that also appealed to my tastes. Going faux leather really drops the price.


----------



## Duality92

KCDC said:


> I've had one for about a year now and love the back support support being a taller guy. One of the few at this price point that doesn't have the racecar aesthetic that also appealed to my tastes. Going faux leather really drops the price.


Time is the only factor with leatherette, it usually doesn't last over 10 years if you use it daily.


----------



## KCDC

Duality92 said:


> Time is the only factor with leatherette, it usually doesn't last over 10 years if you use it daily.



Quite true, but not sure if I've ever owned a chair for that long yet. I think it was 3 years on the last one before the gas shock started leaking and ever-so-slowly drooping..


----------



## Duality92

KCDC said:


> Quite true, but not sure if I've ever owned a chair for that long yet. I think it was 3 years on the last one before the gas shock started leaking and ever-so-slowly drooping..


I still have my leather chair, the cushions are basically non existant anymore but the chair itself and leather are top shape.


----------



## thedosbox

> As far as the base goes, the stock gas shock is a tad high; being just the right height for my 5’10” frame at its lowest point, but there’s a shock with 3cm less height that is available for purchasing for shorter people or with shorter legs as ergonomically, your feet should lay flat on the ground.


This cannot be emphasized enough. Noblechairs support sent me the shorter one gratis after I notified them I wanted to return the chair. It went just about low enough for me (5' 6"), but wouldn't have been sufficient for anyone shorter.

The metal button used to adjust the right armrest also stuck out a little, which meant a few unexpected scratches as it would catch on me.


----------



## keikei

Duality92 said:


> Time is the only factor with leatherette, it usually doesn't last over 10 years if you use it daily.



There is a 'real leather' version. Would you wager it'd last longer?


----------



## Duality92

keikei said:


> There is a 'real leather' version. Would you wager it'd last longer?


I'd say yes, for sure, all real leather chairs I've seen last basically forever, just like jackets.


----------



## keikei

Duality92 said:


> I'd say yes, for sure, all real leather chairs I've seen last basically forever, just like jackets.



Sounds good. After reading your review and peering at my decade old pc chair, I think its time for a replacement. Thank you for posting the review.


----------



## Duality92

keikei said:


> Sounds good. After reading your review and peering at my decade old pc chair, I think its time for a replacement. Thank you for posting the review.


No problem! It's a heck of a great chair, easily recommended if your 5'10"+ or planning to buy the shorter shock.


----------

